# FilterAffinity Extension/Addon for Chrome and Firefox!



## forest-wolf (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello all!  First post here, and wanted to point out something that I made that might be helpful.

I've heard a lot of complaints about people not wanting to see content by certain artists and/or on certain topics, and decided I'd try my hand at making something useful for those purposes.  

I call it *FilterAffinity*.  It filters (hides) submissions based on artist names, words in the title/description for the submission, and even by rating.  You can use it to filter things so you never have to see things you don't want to, or to very quickly show content by a certain rating.  Its not meant to replace the current site functionality for such things, but complement it.  

Right now it only works on the FA home page, browse and search pages, but that's still pretty helpful I think.  Check out the info on it below, or see my journal here: https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4211811/
*
Chrome Version* - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9685084/FilterAffinity/faChromeExtension.crx

*Firefox Version* - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9685084/FilterAffinity/filteraffinity.xpi

When you go to the home page, Browse Section or Search pages, an inverted FA favicon (mirrored, white paw, black background) will show up in the address bar in Chrome, and at the bottom toolbar in Firefox (Its always there due to Firefox Extension limitations, though you can move it around to wherever). You click on that to change the settings of the program.
*
*INSTALLATION**
For *Chrome*, the installation methods have changed!  Follow these instructions (taken from https://support.google.com/chrome_webstore/answer/2664769?p=crx_warning&rd=1):

Download the extension file from the website and save it to your computer. 
Click the Chrome menu icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on the browser toolbar. 
Select *Tools > Extensions*. 
Locate the extension file on your computer and drag the file onto the Extensions page. 
Review the list of permissions in the dialog that appears. If you would like to proceed, click *Install*. 

For *Firefox*, just drag and drop it into the browser window and it should install automatically.

**FEATURES**
In this version there is:
-Filtering on user galleries, Browse, Search and the FA home page (filter EVERYWHERE).
-Hiding only thumbnails, or hiding submission completely
-Filtering by artist name (hide artists based on their user name)
-Filtering by description keyword/phrase (the keyword/phrase MUST show up in the submission's description or title to be filtered out)
-Filtering by specific rating (only show/hide the ratings you choose)
-Filter an artist via a red X on the thumbnail on the browse/search pages
-Whitelisting artists via name input, or green + symbol on the thumbnail on the browse/search pages
-Cleaned up the interface, added in tabs and About section


**PROPOSED FEATURES**
Some of the ones I have in mind are:

-Fix the hover state of the block/whitelist functionality for story thumbnails.  They overlap the description button a bit.
-Show what was recently blocked/whitelisted maybe?  Not sure how to show that.
-Other ideas?

**LIMITATIONS**
NOTE: Please read this before suggesting features! There are certain things I just can't feasibly do with browser extensions.

-No filtering by keywords, sorry. Unless FA puts that in the pages as well as the descriptions.
-This doesn't work as well for very long descriptions, as FA doesn't store the entire description in the page. This only filters up to the cutoff version that you see in the preview popups, so it might miss some keywords due to that.
-NO IE EXTENSIONS! I don't even want to think about trying those.

Let me know what you think, and if you have any comments/questions/suggestions.  

-FW
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/forest-wolf/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 13, 2013)

This is EXCELLENT!!! Thank you so much for this! Works like a champ dude. No foolin!
Best first post.


----------



## forest-wolf (Jan 13, 2013)

Great, glad to hear it!    I waited this long to post it so I could work out a few more bugs, so I'm glad that it works alright. X3


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been testing it. I don't know too many main site artists that I legit dislike so I just keep putting in my favorites to see how it works (course I'm gonna remove them). I really like the X feature by the artist name on every thumbnail. I think that's my favorite feature. 

I've just been praying to the stars at night that SOMEONE would get smart and make a simple function like this for these particular sites. Certain art trends explode on sites like these so it's nice to filter ponies, fetishes, and lower quality work to make finding what I like much easier. Mean? I don't know.

Now...if only someone could do this for DA.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 13, 2013)

You should get added onto the site staff as a coder like right now.


----------



## forest-wolf (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha, that'd be much too much work to do for free. X3  I had to dig through the code to figure some of this out and...Well, its rather a mess, lol.


----------



## Erethzium (Jan 15, 2013)

forest-wolf said:


> I call it *FilterAffinity*.  It filters (hides) submissions based on artist names, words in the title/description for the submission, and even by rating.


Holy shit. THANK YOU!

I used to do this exact thing but with AdBlock, blocking submissions based on the artist, but ever since FA broke the thumbnails, it doesn't work anymore.

Hooray, no more having to see disgusting crap on the main page!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 15, 2013)

Erethzium said:


> Holy shit. THANK YOU!
> 
> I used to do this exact thing but with AdBlock, blocking submissions based on the artist, but ever since FA broke the thumbnails, it doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Hooray, no more having to see disgusting crap on the main page!



You can actually block thumbnails based on the artist.

The artist's usename is appended to the end of the thumbnail's src, like this:

<img src="//t.facdn.net/1234567@123-1234567890.jpg#myusername" alt="">


----------



## Erethzium (Jan 15, 2013)

CerbrusNL said:


> You can actually block thumbnails based on the artist.
> 
> The artist's usename is appended to the end of the thumbnail's src, like this:
> 
> <img src="//t.facdn.net/1234567@123-1234567890.jpg#myusername" alt="">



We already went over this a while ago. I tried every single solution you gave me for AdBlock, and none of them worked. =/

But this new extension appears to be working fine.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 15, 2013)

CerbrusNL said:


> You can actually block thumbnails based on the artist.
> 
> The artist's usename is appended to the end of the thumbnail's src, like this:
> 
> <img src="//t.facdn.net/1234567@123-1234567890.jpg#myusername" alt="">


but they still show up, some filters remove them out of sight completely like Furaffinity Filter
While FilterAffinity is nice, I'll stick with FA filter
http://matteh.net/furaffinity-filter/


----------



## forest-wolf (Jan 16, 2013)

Updated things with a slightly cleaned up interface, and some links to other helpful plugins!  No real major code changes, besides adding in Artist whitelisting.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow this is amazing. I'm probably not going to utilize it very much yet, at least not until keyword filtering is a thing.


----------



## forest-wolf (Jan 16, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Wow this is amazing. I'm probably not going to utilize it very much yet, at least not until keyword filtering is a thing.



Yeah, I really wish I could access the keywords, but I can't without causing a ridiculous load on the site, as I'd have to load up every single submission page.  I can't even access all of the description either, just the truncated text. XD

Also thanks, glad you like it!


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 16, 2013)

This is a very useful extension which its functionality should have been in the site's code a long time ago.


----------



## forest-wolf (Jan 16, 2013)

Glaice said:


> This is a very useful extension which its functionality should have been in the site's code a long time ago.



I could see how it would be daunting from a backend perspective, but that could be mitigated with some frontend work, which is what I'd like to show with this extension/plugin...I mean really, just allowing the keywords to be visible from the front end would do wonders for filtering of this type.  Granted, not everyone uses them but that would really show the value of keywords if they were included.


----------



## Erethzium (Jan 17, 2013)

Glaice said:


> This is a very useful extension which its functionality should have been in the site's code a long time ago.


If only forest-wolf was a coder for FA...perhaps we might actually be using the "UI Overhaul" that we were promised 5 years ago.


----------



## JamesTheRaccoon (Jan 28, 2013)

I seem to have accidentally blocked an artist, but I don't know who it was!

Is there a way to check the list?


----------



## forest-wolf (Jan 28, 2013)

JamesTheRaccoon said:


> I seem to have accidentally blocked an artist, but I don't know who it was!
> 
> Is there a way to check the list?



To check for which ones were recently added?  Not really unfortunately. XP  With the new update (which I just pushed out a few minutes ago, so you'll need to update your version) you can go to an artist's page, and if their submissions are all blocked then that's the one you blocked!  X3  I'll have to think about some way to show recently blocked/whitelisted artists though, I'd never thought of that scenario.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2013)

Hate to be a party-pooper, but isn't it redundant to put a filter on, say, a certain artist when it _tells_ you that a comment has been blocked? I'm not trying to be picky or anything, but it seems odd to have the option of blocking a user or a certain picture but instead of completely hide it so that it never pops up when browsing other submissions or a user profile, it simply puts an X over the stuff I don't want to see and shows a blocked user's name and that 1 or more comments have been hidden.

*Edit:* I updated the version I had, and while it hides the submission, it doesn't hide comments made by an artist I have filtered. It doesn't even say, "1 comment hidden by [artist]" anymore.


----------



## forest-wolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Monster. said:


> Hate to be a party-pooper, but isn't it redundant to put a filter on, say, a certain artist when it _tells_ you that a comment has been blocked? I'm not trying to be picky or anything, but it seems odd to have the option of blocking a user or a certain picture but instead of completely hide it so that it never pops up when browsing other submissions or a user profile, it simply puts an X over the stuff I don't want to see and shows a blocked user's name and that 1 or more comments have been hidden.
> 
> *Edit:* I updated the version I had, and while it hides the submission, it doesn't hide comments made by an artist I have filtered. It doesn't even say, "1 comment hidden by [artist]" anymore.



Umm, I'm pretty sure you have my plugin mixed up with another one!  Mine never did filter comments, only submissions/thumbnails.  I know I've seen one that filters comments and journals, but I'm not sure where that one is.


----------



## JamesTheRaccoon (Jun 29, 2013)

At the time of posting I can't get the Chrome or firefox version to work.

 Chrome - The buttons appear, but do nothing.
 Firefox - No buttons, nothing. It's installed, just... not there?


----------



## MRGamer01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Installed it and it will not show up as said.  Using Firefox.  It's installed just not showing up at all.


----------



## forest-wolf (Jul 14, 2013)

MRGamer01 said:


> Installed it and it will not show up as said.  Using Firefox.  It's installed just not showing up at all.



Apologies this took so long (wasn't recieving emails that I was getting messages here!).  Try updating it now, I had to update it to support the latest versions of Firefox.


----------



## forest-wolf (Jul 14, 2013)

JamesTheRaccoon said:


> At the time of posting I can't get the Chrome or firefox version to work.
> 
> Chrome - The buttons appear, but do nothing.
> Firefox - No buttons, nothing. It's installed, just... not there?



Hope my recent update fixed that!  Though I still haven't gotten to the Chrome fix yet, if its still messed up...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

Been looking everywhere for this thread. I completely forgot what it was called.

If only you were able to filter through keywords. ><

EDIT: Hold on. It doesn't seem to work when trying to filter submissions by words in the descriptions. :c


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2013)

How have I not heard of this before?

This is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> How have I not heard of this before?
> 
> This is absolutely brilliant!



It is! And the whitelist is a genius add on that I do not remember seeing. This'll ensure that I still see all the work of my favorite users even if they draw a pony picture or something else I've blocked.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 14, 2013)

its mostly funny due to two addons that do the same thing, for FA share the same name, thought the other one now goes by Furaffinity Filter instead of the old way to stop confusion between the two.


----------



## forest-wolf (Jul 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Been looking everywhere for this thread. I completely forgot what it was called.
> 
> If only you were able to filter through keywords. ><
> 
> EDIT: Hold on. It doesn't seem to work when trying to filter submissions by words in the descriptions. :c



It does, but FA only provides a tiny portion of the description text on the browse page...That's all I can search through I'm afraid.  XP  Its the little preview text that pops up when you click on the submission thumbnail, that's all the plugin can pick up on.


----------



## forest-wolf (Jul 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> How have I not heard of this before?
> 
> This is absolutely brilliant!



Thanks!  If you find it helpful, feel free to link people back to this thread!  I like to think my plugin would be helpful for most users.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 19, 2013)

I may yet be able to tolerate the mainsite with this.
Thank you.


----------



## forest-wolf (Jul 19, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I may yet be able to tolerate the mainsite with this.
> Thank you.



Happy to help!


----------



## foxmajik (Jul 21, 2013)

This extension can't be installed in Chrome anymore.

When trying to install the extension it says extensions can't be installed from this website and redirects to this page:

https://support.google.com/chrome_webstore/answer/2664769?p=crx_warning&rd=1


----------



## forest-wolf (Jul 25, 2013)

foxmajik said:


> This extension can't be installed in Chrome anymore.
> 
> When trying to install the extension it says extensions can't be installed from this website and redirects to this page:
> 
> https://support.google.com/chrome_webstore/answer/2664769?p=crx_warning&rd=1



It can be installed actually!  You just have to download it to your desktop (or wherever is easiest for you to find it), then follow these instructions:


Download the extension file from the website and save it to your computer.
Click the Chrome menu icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on the browser toolbar.
Select *Tools > Extensions*.
Locate the extension file on your computer and drag the file onto the Extensions page.
Review the list of permissions in the dialog that appears. If you would like to proceed, click *Install*.

A bit of a hassle really, but that's how Chrome has changed things to work!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 25, 2013)

also, I highly advise Removing the link to Keyaffinity as they dont exist no more and it links to another site instead.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Loving this add-on!  Thanks for making and sharing it!


----------



## Erethzium (Jun 4, 2015)

Since Chrome no longer allows non-store extensions to be added, here's a workaround:

First, download the 7-Zip program if you haven't already. We'll be using it here.

1. Go to the Extensions page
2. Make sure "Developer Mode" is checked, at the top-right
3. Locate the "faChromeExtension.crx" file
4. Use 7-zip to extract the CRX file into a new folder
5. Go back to the Extensions page, and click "Load unpacked extension..."
6. Select the folder created in step 4, and click "OK"

The extension should now load normally. However, since you're in developer mode, Chrome will pop up an annoying window every time you open the browser, notifying you that you're running in developer mode and whining about how unsafe it is...yeah, fuck off Google. You can close it by hitting ESC or clicking Cancel. It only pops up once every time you open Chrome, and doesn't pop up again unless you close Chrome and re-open it, so don't worry.


----------

